# Cite Europe Parking



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

It appears that we may no longer park overnight at Cite Europe and that the parking facility is closing at 10pm
Very sad to think we might lose this overnight stop permanently as it’s just so handy for Eurotunnel
Does anyone have up to date info on this? :frown2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Any reason given for closing it? There were a lot of travellers on site the last time we were there.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Well fancy that, travellers at a ferry terminal 😉


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

migrants see motorhome fun


----------

